

Commercial Open-Source: Interview with Luca Passani - szabgab
http://www.opengardensblog.futuretext.com/archives/2012/10/commercial-open-source-interview-with-luca-passani-wurfl-creator-and-scientiamobile-cto.html

======
szabgab
Based on this article A-GPL sounds like a good idea for applications and maybe
for libraries used in products. Probably not so good idea for libraries used
primarily by sysadmins and other in-house engineers.

